# Have to renew IP all the time



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

My PC doesnt renew my IP address every time it boots up so I have to go into winipcfg and renew it manually.
Can anyone tell me how to make it happen automatically?


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know about DSL, But with dial up it should change everytime you get on and off line.


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

sorry i forgot to mention it was broadband, I havent installed any software that could be doing it.


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

can anyone help?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

When you say "broadband" do you mean cable or DSL?
Many DSL companies provide you with a dynamic IP. In fact, they charge extra for a static IP.

Is there any reason you want to have a static IP?


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Nighthawk. what does dynamic, static mean? I got DSL and mine changes everytime I log online.  

Prospect


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Dynamic is what you have where the IP changes every time you connect. Just like dial-up.
Static is one IP that is assigned just to you. It is always the same and never changes. That is why Many DSL providers charge extra for it. One IP is gone out of their available range that they can never use for anyone else, even if you are off line for a week at a time it's still yours.

A business or web site needs to always have the same address for obvious reasons. The average home user has very few reasons to ever need a static IP. In fact, a static IP presents slightly higher security risks. Some one with evil intent will always know where to find you.


----------



## CodingFreak (Oct 24, 2003)

Is your connection not working unless you renew it? Unless you have a static IP like NiteHawk explained it's totally up to the provider when (and if) your IP changes. From what I know when you log in to the ISP network (correct me if I'm wrong) the DHCP server gives your modem an address. Your adapter (modem) should have a differnet address everytime you login. Your lan card will hold the same IP . 

CF


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Do you shut your computer down at night? If so, do you turn off the power to the DSL modem too?

My DSL modem takes longer to synch up than my computer takes to boot up. Therefore, if I don't either leave the modem powered up and connected all the time or power it up and make sure it's synched before I boot the computer, I get the same problem you're experiencing.


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

Ive got a cable modem, I phoned my ISp and they said its Windows 98 fault. But I dont know how to get windows to automatically release and renew the IP


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Okay, do you shut your computer down at night and, if so, do you also shut down (cut the power off to) the cable modem?

If "yes" to the above and if your computer boots up faster than the cable modem can connect, then the computer probably won't be able to get the connection established correctly with the modem.


----------



## CodingFreak (Oct 24, 2003)

You can't do that with any windows version. What is the ip you get on start up?

CF


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slenkar:_
> *Ive got a cable modem, I phoned my ISp and they said its Windows 98 fault. But I dont know how to get windows to automatically release and renew the IP *


OK, we'll play their silly game.

Do the following:
Make a note your current IP
Power down your computer
Power down the cable modem
After 5 minutes power up the cable modem
Wait another 3 - 5 minutes and Power up the computer.
Make a note of your IP now.

Is it the same or has it changed?

Let's see what happens to the IP first. We'll address how to get windows to automatically release and renew the IP later.

I hope you got either the name of badge number of the "tech" at the cable company.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Also you never stated if you are looking for a dynamic or static IP.

IS it supposed to be dynamic and it's never changing?
Or is it supposed to be static and it's always changing?


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

All I can tell ya is when I get off line and log back on, my IP has changed. I have DSL.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prospect:_
> *All I can tell ya is when I get off line and log back on, my IP has changed. I have DSL.  *


That's the way it should be. (Unless you happen to be paying for a static IP)


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

No I'm paying them enough now. No extras here. 

Prospect


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

O.K. my IP always seems to be the same, what now?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

What are the first 3 digits of your IP? Are they 191.xxx.xxx.xxx or 192.xxx.xxx.xxx? I noticed that you said cable as opposed to DSL and that makes a huge difference. Cable is a hard wired network and hence, in many ways like a private LAN.


----------



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

Just for giggles here is a handy URL to check your IP Address:
http://www.ipchicken.com/


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

it starts with 122


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe that the 122.xxx.xxx.xxx range is private networking and that would fit in with a cable provider.


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

o.k.


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

can anyone help?


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

?


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

?


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

After booting up and you don't get the right IP, can you do a reboot and the IP is then correct (without renewing it manually)? If so, it's most likely that what I explained in my two previous posts is the problem...the modem cannot sync up fast enough to deliver the correct information to the computer at the correct stage of the boot process.

If you power up the modem first and wait until its lights indicate it is synched up with your ISP and then start the computer, do you then get the correct IP?


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

The IP is always wrong no matter how many times I boot up. 
Also my modem is always turned on.


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

Are you manually powering down your PC or allowing it to go into standby mode?

If your DHCP lease expires while your PC is in sleep mode/stand-by (or hibernation, possibly), that would keep Wndows from knowing what's going on and would require a reboot or a manual renew of the DHCP lease, assuming your IP address changed.

If this could be what's happening in your case, try setting standby mode to NEVER in Control Panel/Power Options.

You also shouldn't power off your cable modem, if you're doing that. Turning off the PC makes things secure, and you should already be running a software firewall.

If the power issue isn't the culprit:

Is the wrong IP address your PC has always the same? If so, check the Network address in the Network card Advanced properties (under Control Panel/Network) for whatever adapter card your PC has. It should say "Not Present" or something similar for a cable provider with dynamic IP addresses.

ALSO, check the "TCP/IP->Your Ethernet Card Here" Properties in Network. Under the IP Address tab, it should be set to "Obtain an IP address Automatically".

One of the above scenarios is most likely if you've recently changed ISPs or if you got your PC second-hand from a company with a private network.

If none of this is the problem:

Do you use any software that requires proxy settings, like ad blockers or security programs? Also, is your cable modem Ethernet or USB? Do you have a home network installed, or is it possible the PC came from somewhere that did?


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

O.K. im sure its not the power issue,

I dont know how to check if the IP address is always the same, its always 0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0 on bootup

It doesnt say "not present"

The obtain IP address option was checked.

THe only security software I use is Zonealarm which occasionally loses all of its settings - dont know why.

The modem is ethernet.

I do not have a home network and the PC didnt come from a 2nd hand dealer.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Filewasp:_
> *Just for giggles here is a handy URL to check your IP Address:
> http://www.ipchicken.com/ *


Hey IP Chicken! Nice find. Must be a distant relative


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm still thinking it's probably something to do with the Ethernet card not getting and/or not storing the correct IP address. Is there any way for you to try a different card?

I'd at least download the newest drivers for the card from the manufacturer and reinstall them, even if you already have the newest drivers.


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

oh I made a mistake the IP address doesnt start at 0-0-0-0 it starts as the correct IP address and the internet doesnt work.

THen I refresh the IP (to the same address) and it works - for no reason.


I installed the most recent drivers but still no luck.


----------



## slenkar (Jun 23, 2002)

anyone?


----------

